# Calling Socionics LII...What's Your Enneagram Tritype?



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Mostly, I want to see how many LII are around these parts (and willing to respond). :kitteh:


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm definitely an LII based on both the Small Groups categories and the Reinin dichotomies. (I don't know if LII is my "_true_" type, but it's definitely my Reinin and Small Groups type.) 

Enneagram-wise, I generally see myself as just a plain ol' Five, but in the Fauvre's system I'd type myself as 5-4-9, based on their descriptions.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

My tritype is 514, as said in my signature. 

Used to type myself as a 684.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> My tritype is 514, as said in my signature.
> 
> Used to type myself as a 684.


Are you one weird guy? Why don't you list your MBTI type anymore? It's in your signature...


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> Are you one weird guy? Why don't you list your MBTI type anymore? It's in your signature...


Because it's what all the cool kids do.

And because stereotypes and stupid little quirks being related to types.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Because it's what all the cool kids do.






> And because stereotypes and stupid little quirks being related to types.


So what's the trepidation...being judged?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> So what's the trepidation...being judged?


No trepidation; just to show I don't like it due to people on the interwebz making it into utter BS. I live the life of a rebel, what can I say.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> No trepidation; just to show I don't like it due to people on the interwebz making it into utter BS. I live the life of a rebel, what can I say.


DrUgS SEx and RocK and R0ll...


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> drugs sex and rock and r0ll...


#YOLOSWAG



Why did you ask?


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> #YOLOSWAG
> 
> Why did you ask?


Because I did a similar thing and wanted to hear your rationale. For me it was about the inevitable premature judgements and incertitude with the MBTI as a taxonomy. 

Anyway *smashes mailbox* YOLO! I'm such a free-spirit.


----------



## clay (Nov 9, 2012)

Here's another one.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

clay said:


> Here's another one.


Hands behind your back, Clay. There are two ways to do this... :tongue:


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm an LII 6w5-9w1-4w5. It's a somewhat more unusual type for LIIs/INTPs. What would you like to know about it?


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

5-9-3 - but I am an ILI.

Just posting for contrast.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

RoSoDude said:


> I'm LII as well. Any reason you're asking?


More or less to locate like-minded people...this forum's huge.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> More or less to locate like-minded people...this forum's huge.


I apologize -- I must have ignored the thread header when I replied. I only read your post, not the title. Refer to my edited post.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

RoSoDude said:


> I apologize -- I must have ignored the thread header when I replied. I only read your post, not the title. Refer to my edited post.


It would have been funny if I'd scrolled up and read fuck you or something.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

RoSoDude said:


> I'm an LII 6w5-9w1-4w5. It's a somewhat more unusual type for LIIs/INTPs. What would you like to know about it?


There are probably more LII 6w5 and 1w9 than are willing to come forward.


----------



## Jerdle (Dec 30, 2015)

LII 714. Yes, I am a 7. No, I am not an ILE.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Jerdle said:


> LII 714. Yes, I am a 7. No, I am not an ILE.


You should probably update your profile as it displays it as "SLE".


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> My tritype is 514


Me too, but I'm ILI (INTJ in MBTI, INTp in Socionics). Also 5w6 and SO/SP.


----------



## Glitter Polska (Feb 5, 2017)

As my signature states, 5 So/Sx and 5-1-2 tritype. I wouldn't carve the tritype in stone, but 2 makes more sense than 3 or 4 for me in that triad. I'm uncertain of my wing, whether 5w4 or 5w6. I seem balanced to me and I'm not clear how being a social variant would impact a 5w4 compared to a 5w6.


----------

